# A german INFP :o



## TheNik (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all 
My name is Nik, I'm currently 21 years old, life in the wonderful country germany
and I alogize If I will make some language and grammar mistakes :blushed:
Don't be afraid to correct me ;P

I always knew, that I was "different". Even as a child, I lived with my head in the clouds and was always VERY sensitive and aware about what others may think about me. With 5 years, I began to write poems and little storys.
All in all, I had a very sheltered childhood. Like many other INFP's my problems started when school began.
My diffident personality marked me soon as an easy target so..yeah I think I dont have to explain where this ended.
I never had many friends and some people really I mean REALLY liked to fck me up and play with my feelings.
I always felt and feel ugly and altought I have at the moment a girl I am REALLY in love with...I tend to think that I dont deserve such an angel like her :blushed:
Aaand.. I digressed...
I'm normally a more shy person and If I am for example at a party I ALWAYS need time to get confident.
But when I warmed up Im the first who goes on the dance floor and the last that leaves it.
All in all I LOVE music and dancing...I taught myself to play piano and played 11 years violine.
I heard more then once after this Partys from people I didnt even knew, that I am such a "special person"...that there must be obviously a kinda positive charism, that I have...:tongue:

At the moment I study Law...But I'm not very confident with it to be honest...I don't know in general what good things later on I should do with it in my life and it is too cold and logical for me...yeah I said it logical :wink:

Sooo...yeah...what else?
I love RPG-Forums..Its a perfect place for me to live my creativity and be multiple personalities at once...A thing that always like acting fascinated me 

I dont bite (Well, sometimes I do but only If you get me angry :tongue
And I have a very VERY weird kind of humor..I laugh mostly about languagejokes and stuff most people find unfunny...

If you have any more questions dont be shy and send me a PM roud:

Nik

(I am currently not able to post links or images...:frustrating: kay :/)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings TheNik and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum TheNik. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## JaneMagnolia (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Nik! Welcome to the forum from a fellow newbie.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

You should totally play with @Morfinyon


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Hallo!!!

Aus welcher Stadt kommst du?

Ich werde Austausstudent im Januar in Mannheim sein :O!! Ich werde ein Semester da bleiben..... Ich freue mich sehr darauf!

Hast du je denn Mannheim besucht? Oder wohnst du denn da? Ich bin nur gespannt.

Hast du denn etwas Tipps für mich dass vielleicht mir helfen können? (z.B. über Leben in Deutschland, ... Gesetze die vielleicht ich noch nicht weiß, ... usw.) 


(Es tut mir leid dass mein Deutsch schrecklich ist, aber ja... Ich lerne Deutsch seit zwei Semestern nur. Bitte verbessere mich, wenn ich einen Fehler mache! (oder viele Fehler mache :crazy .. Ich will endlich fließend sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob dass praktisch wäre, na ja!)


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Juhu alles auf Deutsch hier!
Willkommen und viel Spaß hier 

PS: wundervolles Deutschland? Wirklich? Kannst du nicht lieber über die Bahn schimpfen? 
Ne spaß.. wenn man im Ausland lebt, vermisst man Deutschland ^^ Grüße aus Frankreich


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen =)
(ps. stray ist ein **** owo)


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, ü guys


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Aus welcher Stadt kommst du?
> 
> ...


I can correct =)
when it comes to pieces of adviceeeee.. where are you from in the first place? lel


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> I can correct =)
> when it comes to pieces of adviceeeee.. where are you from in the first place? lel


The United States.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

emberfly said:


> The United States.


Ahhh okay.
You will find our culture to be more introverted for the most part. People aren't really as open and might seem "unfriendly" to you to some extend. In College it's somewhat different though, some people are really open and friendly there.
Also keep in mind that the costs of living in Germany are somewhat high. Also beware of Schlager, it might make your ears bleed.
Most people here speak English, so if you ever don't know how to say something in German that shouldn't be too much of a problem.
If you enjoy good beer you are coming to the right place and you'll find a wide range of different beers to try from lel. Also, Germany is pretty bureaucratic, so you should probably expect a lot of paperwork~
Also, how are you financing this and what kind of place would you stay at?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't think of any laws that'd really affect and surprise you ;x


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> Also, how are you financing this and what kind of place would you stay at?


I am staying in student housing at the university. It's about $100 or more less per month than what I'm currently paying in the US :shocked:

So I heard you people are a cash country and don't pay for things with credit cards. That will be an annoying culture shock, I expect. You carry cash to buy groceries? Clothes? That seems so inconvenient. And heavy.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

emberfly said:


> I am staying in student housing at the university. It's about $100 or more less per month than what I'm currently paying in the US :shocked:
> 
> So I heard you people are a cash country and don't pay for things with credit cards. That will be an annoying culture shock, I expect. You carry cash to buy groceries? Clothes? That seems so inconvenient. And heavy.


I mostly use my debit card tbh ;x
Most people use cash though


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> I mostly use my debit card tbh ;x
> Most people use cash though


Is your debit card accepted most places? I wonder if it would be more convenient for me to open a german bank account (since I'll be there 6 months or so) and use a debit card?


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

hi! 
You sound like an interesting person...'cause you remind me of me. xD
I wanna go into law school, I've been playing piano & violin since I was 7, so there's some similarities! XDD


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Is your debit card accepted most places? I wonder if it would be more convenient for me to open a german bank account (since I'll be there 6 months or so) and use a debit card?


Ummm it'd probably be more convenient yea. Like much more convenient. My debit card is accepted everywurr lel


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@TheNik you just need a hug* :3


----------

